# Extreme Birdhouses , Progress pics



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for posting the build. Do you build out the interior after the exterior?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude your bird huses are truly awesome but I have to ask are they for a specific kind of bird?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Less than a week? Wow that would take me months! Looks great!


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Less than a week? Wow that would take me months! Looks great!


Me too.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I even took the day off yesterday :laughing:


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

wow, beautiful


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Josh ! I had to remove my front door to get this house out today but I got it done .It is too bad it is so cold here - 17 c tonight


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

That looks amazing!!! Good job!!!


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

There are no words for how cool it is. How big is it?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone ! The over all measurements will be 70" x 70" x 60"


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Incredible! Those bird should be paying you rent. I'm not so good with birdhouses. See my user title. LOL!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Mike ! Hopefully I can get back to work in the next few days when it warms up .


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a really great looking shop, too. If you haven't already, you should consider posting in the "Show us your shop" thread. It is a "sticky" thread in the "General Woodworking" section.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

As usual, this is an amazing birdhouse. :thumbsup: I'm always impressed by your work. So cool. Well done, Sir. Well done.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Ben and Steve for the very nice comments ! :thumbsup: Hopefully I can get this house done this week if this weather ever clears up . I ran out of room to work in my shop right now so I will have to finish this one outside in the snow :thumbdown:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

John, once again, you have not disappointed me. I love your work and this small build thread is awesome. Another great design. You definitely give us all something to strive towards. Thank you sir.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Ken ! I really appreciate that coming from a expert such as yourself . :thumbsup: Thanks again . I am extremely lucky to be able to do what I enjoy doing the most and the fact that we all can share and learn from each other :smile:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a few more progress pictures . It is nice to see it warming up outside a little .:thumbsup: I am ready for the steel .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Today I managed to get all the steel cut for the roof .I still have to take it all off grind the edges and then paint everything and caulk all the seams .


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That is too cool!!!!
Great job!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone . here are the final pictures


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

OH WOW!!! That is incredible! The design is mind-blowingly awesome. The detail is out of this world. And I like the blue roof. Everything about it is awesome. Very well done (as usual) :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Very impressive! You will need a big tree to hang that bad boy in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

So.. pardon my ignorance.. But how do you get them up on a pole?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone ! Putting the houses up are the easy part . They are mounted 9 ft in the air on a single post . It takes about 30 minutes to put one up .


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

Do they all go on your land? 
Do you free hand them or use a plan?
Their really cool I'd love to make something like that!!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Outstanding process! Great design! Beautiful product! You've got serious skills! Well done!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you goatgirl and Gus ! I have a bunch of houses in my yard . I design the houses as I go .I never know how they are going to look until they are done . Most of the time I don,t even use a measuring tape . Mostly done by eye .
My son drew up a few plans for a few of my easier houses that you can order on my site .


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

What's your sight? I'd love to make one for fair or for our yard


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Holy Crap dude, that is extreme!!! Great job man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## goatgirl132 (Jan 19, 2013)

Your yard is bird paradice!!!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> What's your sight? I'd love to make one for fair or for our yard


Check John's footer in his posts:

John in Belgrave 

(plans) www.extremebirdhouse.com

( Facebook ) http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=112698715866


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again everyone ! It is really nice standing outside in the morning and watching all the birds sitting on their perches .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a short video I just found on youtube . The township I live in filmed it last summer .They just posted it a few days ago .


----------



## TheRev_46 (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy crap! Awesome job! I don't know if I would have the patience for a project like that.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

John, that video is awesome! Good for you. You truly do deserve the spotlight. Your birdhouses are incredible.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you Steve ! I really appreciate the nice words .


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

That video is really cool, but I don't think it tops seeing the forklift putting that big red-roofed bird mansion in place. Thanks again, John, for sharing pictures of your work with us!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

MapleMoose said:


> That video is really cool, but I don't think it tops seeing the forklift putting that big red-roofed bird mansion in place. Thanks again, John, for sharing pictures of your work with us!


Thank you MapleMoose ! :thumbsup:


----------

